# Worst wedding photo idea ever?



## Big Mike (Mar 8, 2011)

bride brings a gun for wedding photos theCHIVE


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2011)

Only if the groom also brings the ammo for said gun  - otherwise guns are pretty darn safe - without any ammo you can pull the trigger all you want and the worst you'll do is pull a muscle in your finger doing it. 


That said some people have been hurt and killed with guns at weddings - typically when they like to have the things loaded and shoot..... and then pose for a photo only to have the thing go off because some numpty forgot to unload it....


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 8, 2011)

Those shots need more ketchup.


----------



## Jace (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not sure I would call any of those entertaining. Just wait till one of them commits suicide in the future, they will always have these photos to look back on in memoriam. I'm not against guns, I have a .45, but unless the father of the bride's name is Don Carlioni, it's just silly.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 9, 2011)

What could possibly go wrong? Groom accidentally kills three relatives at wedding - Telegraph


----------



## Jace (Mar 10, 2011)

No offense Garbz, but considering what type of forum we are on, that's NOTHING. This is what REALLY sucks.


----------



## shadylady (Mar 10, 2011)

Definitely not a good idea, unless it's a themed wedding and the gun is fake. Lol.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 10, 2011)

Overread said:


> Only if the groom also brings the ammo for said gun  - otherwise guns are pretty darn safe - without any ammo you can pull the trigger all you want and the worst you'll do is pull a muscle in your finger doing it.
> 
> 
> That said some people have been hurt and killed with guns at weddings - typically when they like to have the things loaded and shoot..... and then pose for a photo only to have the thing go off because some numpty forgot to unload it....


 

Guns are inanimate objects so, yes, they are safe but only so long as they are not in contact with people who tend to be pretty idiotic. And many people have been killed by guns that were supposedly empty...


----------



## Garbz (Mar 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> No offense Garbz, but considering what type of forum we are on, that's NOTHING. This is what REALLY sucks.


 
Classic!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2011)




----------

